# Bluetooth Keyboard Support



## lukenova (Jul 4, 2011)

I had the RC of cyanogen mod installed and I was able to pair and use a bluetooth keyboard with my phone. I've read that bluetooth keyboards don't work with SenseUI due to some stupid bluetooth bug. I can confirm that the keyboard won't pair and work when I'm using das BAMF gingerREMIX or the standard das BAMF gingerbread rom or OMFGB. Does anyone know which roms bluetooth keyboards will work with?
Also is there any way to make it work with sense? I tend to like the new stuff in sense3.


----------

